# ماهو الفرق بين الجدولة والتخطيط؟



## tiger322 (5 يوليو 2008)

اعزائي المهندسين هنالك سؤال يتبادر الى الذهن دائما وغالبا مايكون اول الاسئلة في المقابلات الشخصية الا وهو:
ماهو الفرق بين الجدولة والتخطيط؟
ارجو من من عنده علم في هذا الموضوع ان يفيدنا فية وله منا جزيل الشكر​


----------



## صناعي1 (6 يوليو 2008)

_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Scheduling [/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]involves taking decisions regarding the allocation of available capacity or resources (equipment, labor and space) to jobs, activities, tasks or customers over time. Scheduling thus results in a time-phased plan, or schedule of activities. The schedule indicates what is to be done, when, by whom and with what equipment. Scheduling seeks to achieve several conflicting objectives: high efficiency, low inventories and good customer service. Scheduling can be classified by the type of process: line, batch and project.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Source: http://www.apics.org/ (10th ed.)_[/FONT]


Production Planning: The broad range of activities initiated early in the acquisition process, and continued through a production decision, to ensure an orderly transition from development to cost-effective rate production or construction.​


----------



## mnci (6 يوليو 2008)

مشرفنا الغالى جزاك الله خيرا
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 يوليو 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## molateam2 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

ح حاول اجاوب بصورة عامة ومبسطة
التخطيط هو انك تتخيل انك تنفذ شي في المستقبل اي شي انت لسا مانفذته وعندك افكار في كيف انك راح تنفذه هذا اسمه تخطيط 
الجدولة الجدولة هي انك تضيف التفاصيل او بصورة ثانيا انت تقسم الشي اللي انت مهتم فيه الى تفاصيل تقدر تتابعها.
تخطيط المشروع: هو اننا تخيل المشروع كيف راح ننفذه
خطة الانتاج: نتخيل الانتاج كيف راح يصير
خطة الزمن للمشروع: تخيل كيف الانشطة في المشروع راح تاخد زمن
خطة التوريد خطة السلامة خطة خطة خطة في الاخر معناها شي عايزين ننفذه لسا مانفذناه 


كلمة جدولة في الحقيقة مش متخصصة في الزمن الجدولة لاي شي اذا قلنا جدولة الدين يعني اننا راح نقسم الدين الى اجزاء سهل اننا ندفعها جدولة الحصص هي اننا نقسم المنهج الى حصص ممكن الطالب يفهمها
الجدولة الزمنية (ودي اللي بيقصدها مهندس التخطيط لما يقول جدولة ) معناها انك تقسم ازمن المشروع الى اقسام ممكن تتابعها يعني انك تقسم فترة التنفيذ الى وحدات زمنية يمكن انك تتابعها وهادا بي انت توضح الاعمال المنجزة في المشروع بتفاصيل اكثر

من ها الكلام كمفهوم ان الخطة شي اكبر من الجدولة مثل ان الخطة حجر كبير وتجي الجدولة تحوله الى حصى عشان تقدر نحطه في جيوب العمال بسهولة
هادا هو المفهوم انت صيغه بي اسلوبك او اخذ التعريف العلمي لكن هذا هو بصورة عامة


----------



## gamebnat (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك من ساهمم بمعلومة


----------

